# Adfree Android, good or bad?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking into it, but unsure about it. Does it undo the data it modifies when uninstalled?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

you're much better off using adaway IMO. unlike adfree android, adaway has an interface to manually add hosts inside the application. adaway also has an option in the app to disable filtering and revert your system hosts file to its original state right in the app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adaway

or alternately, in terminal, you can enter:

su
cd system
sh ad.sh

and save on RAM and hassle by blocking ads that way.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> you're much better off using adaway IMO. unlike adfree android, adaway has an interface to manually add hosts inside the application. adaway also has an option in the app to disable filtering and revert your system hosts file to its original state right in the app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adaway
> 
> ...


Do I activate the script before or after the app? Also, what's the damage to apps that communicate for statistics?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Do I activate the script before or after the app? Also, what's the damage to apps that communicate for statistics?


if you use the script, you shouldn't need an app. in-app communication for statistics should be unaffected.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> if you use the script, you shouldn't need an app. in-app communication for statistics should be unaffected.


But it does take away the revenue from devs who provide free apps with ads.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> But it does take away the revenue from devs who provide free apps with ads.


you're right of course. since you directed your comment at me, let me say this: i've bought all my apps or the paid licenses for them. i personally use two free apps, neither are ad-supported. given my app situation, i have no qualms about blocking ads on my device. i see no harm in answering a question about ad-blocking in general such that the individual asking can make his own judgment about how to control the content displayed on his device.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> you're right of course. since you directed your comment at me, let me say this: i've bought all my apps or the paid licenses for them. i personally use two free apps, neither are ad-supported. given my app situation, i have no qualms about blocking ads on my device. i see no harm in answering a question about ad-blocking in general such that the individual asking can make his own judgment about how to control the content displayed on his device.


Wasn't directed "at" you. Only quoted you since you said in app statistics was unaffected, and I was just pointing out that that doesn't mean the app is entirely unaffected (aside from not displaying ads, of course).


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Wasn't directed "at" you. Only quoted you since you said in app statistics was unaffected, and I was just pointing out that that doesn't mean the app is entirely unaffected (aside from not displaying ads, of course).


yeah. true. some apps will become unusable if their ad host is blocked. the game "words with friends" is a good example. the convenience of adaway is being able to easily whitelist back ad hosts whose blacklisting impaired their associated apps.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Well the app will be effected? Yes. The layout was designed to include the space for that add.

Does it take money from developers? That's a great question, to be honest I have no idea and would be very interested to hear from any app developers who have used ads in their apps. My assumption is the click that takes you to the website (accidental or not) would be their biggest loss, and I assume ad companies are very aware of these services and scripts so I would assume it would check if the connection was refused by the caller.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Well the app will be effected? Yes. The layout was designed to include the space for that add.
> 
> Does it take money from developers? That's a great question, to be honest I have no idea and would be very interested to hear from any app developers who have used ads in their apps. My assumption is the click that takes you to the website (accidental or not) would be their biggest loss, and I assume ad companies are very aware of these services and scripts so I would assume it would check if the connection was refused by the caller.


The ones that are aware of the ad blocking scripts have found ways to prevent the ads from ever getting blocked. There are some apps that no matter what ad blocker you use they are always there or they made it so blocking the ads breaks the app.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

